# והעליתהו (Judges 11)



## Idiomaphile

אִם־ נָתֹ֥ון תִּתֵּ֛ן אֶת־ בְּנֵ֥י עַמֹּ֖ון בְּיָדִֽי׃ וְהָיָ֣ה הַיֹּוצֵ֗א אֲשֶׁ֨ר יֵצֵ֜א מִדַּלְתֵ֤י בֵיתִי֙ לִקְרָאתִ֔י בְּשׁוּבִ֥י בְשָׁלֹ֖ום מִבְּנֵ֣י עַמֹּ֑ון וְהָיָה֙ לַֽיהוָ֔ה וְהַעֲלִיתִ֖הוּ עֹולָֽה׃

This is from Judges 11. I'm generally mystified by it, but in particular, I'm just looking for an explanation of the verb "וְהַעֲלִיתִ֖הוּ"

I take it the וְ is just "and." And the root is, I believe, עָלָה

But I have no idea how to determine what conjugation of the verb this is.


----------



## dan_hab

I found this for you : http://scholarsgateway.com/parse/וְהַעֲלִיתִהוּ


----------



## arielipi

ואתה תעלה אותו

and you shall raise him (going further in the pasuk) olah (sacrifice? to god)


----------



## Tararam

להעלות עולה = make a sacrifice upon the altar (in Hebrew the verb להעלות is used for this action)
העליתהו = העלתי + אותו 

"If you give the "Moaveans" in my hands, the one to come out to greet me in my peaceful return - for god he will be, and I will *sacrifice him*."
This is basically what this verse means. If I'm not mistaken, his daughter is in for a surprise...


----------



## origumi

Tararam said:


> If you give the "Moaveans" in my hands


*Moaveans is spelled Moabites in English. And this verse discusses the Ammonites (the people, not the molluscs). Remember that Ammon (today's center of the Jordanian Kingdom) was located between Gil`ad and Moab (today's south of Jordan).


----------



## Idiomaphile

Sorry for taking so long to respond. Thanks to everyone. And Tararam, I think you may be right about the daughter's prospects.

If everyone will humor me, I'd like to attempt to parsing the line in full.

אִם־ - if 
נָתֹ֥ון תִּתֵּ֛ן - to give (infinitive absolute) - to give (imperfect, 2nd person masculine) - (direct object אֶת־ בְּנֵ֥י עַמֹּ֖ון - (direct object marker) - sons - (of) Ammon
בְּיָדִֽי׃ - into - my hand

וְהָיָ֣ה - to become (perf, 3rd m) (now the v' flips the conjugation, correct?, so this is really the imperfect?)
הַיֹּוצֵ֗א - to come out (participle) (does the הַ make this into a pronoun, something like "the one coming out?") 
אֲשֶׁ֨ר יֵצֵ֜א מִדַּלְתֵ֤י בֵיתִי֙ - which - to come out (perf, 3rd m) - out of the doors - (of) - my house - 

לִקְרָאתִ֔י - toward (1st person singular) me
בְּשׁוּבִ֥י - I'm not sure. The root is "to return," and I take it the bi' is a suffix. A qal imperative?
בְשָׁלֹ֖ום - in peace
מִבְּנֵ֣י - from the sons
עַמֹּ֑ון - of Ammon

וְהָיָה֙ - to become (perf, 3rd m) (now the v' flips the conjugation, correct?, so this is really the imperfect?)
לַֽיהוָ֔ה - Jehovah
וְהַעֲלִיתִ֖הוּ - and I will offer
 עֹולָֽה׃ - a burnt sacrifice


----------



## origumi

Very good translation in general, I have few minor comments.

Generally: native Hebrew speakers prefer to regard the Biblical (and modern) "tenses" as _past/present/future_ rather than the European  Academical view of _perfect/participle/imperfect_

אִם־ - if 
נָתֹ֥ון תִּתֵּ֛ן - to give (infinitive absolute) {the infinitive absolute does not mean "to xxx". Here it emphasizes the action} - to give (imperfect, 2nd person masculine) - (direct object אֶת־ בְּנֵ֥י עַמֹּ֖ון - (direct object marker) - sons - (of) Ammon
בְּיָדִֽי׃ - into - my hand

וְהָיָ֣ה - to become (perf, 3rd m) (now the v' flips the conjugation, correct?, so this is really the imperfect? {yes, this is "waw consecutive"} )
הַיֹּוצֵ֗א - to come out (participle) (does the הַ make this into a pronoun, something like "the one coming out?" {yes for the meaning, yet I don't see a pronoun. Remember that the Hebrew participle can be used as any of verb, noun, adjective }) 
אֲשֶׁ֨ר יֵצֵ֜א מִדַּלְתֵ֤י בֵיתִי֙- which - to come out (perf, 3rd m) - out of the doors - (of) - my house - 

לִקְרָאתִ֔י - toward (1st person singular) me
בְּשׁוּבִ֥י - I'm not sure. The root is "to return," and I take it the bi' is a suffix. A qal imperative? { שוב is "infinitive construct", the prefix ב = when/as, the suffix י = my, therefore "as I return", "at my return" }
בְשָׁלֹ֖ום - in peace
מִבְּנֵ֣י - from the sons
עַמֹּ֑ון - of Ammon

וְהָיָה֙ - to become (perf, 3rd m) (now the v' flips the conjugation, correct?, so this is really the imperfect?)
לַֽיהוָ֔ה - Jehovah
וְהַעֲלִיתִ֖הוּ - and I will offer
 עֹולָֽה׃ - a burnt sacrifice[/QUOTE]


----------



## Idiomaphile

Origumi, thanks so much. So my translation would be:

"If you give the sons of Ammon into my hand, the one coming out of the doors of my house towards me when I return in peace from the sons of Ammon, it will become (to) Jehovah, and I will offer a burnt sacrifice."

It seems to me there's two "will becomes," and one seems unnecessary. The of the "waw consecutive," their subjects are both the one coming out of the doors, correct?


----------



## origumi

Idiomaphile said:


> It seems to me there's two "will becomes," and one seems unnecessary. The of the "waw consecutive," their subjects are both the one coming out of the doors, correct?


You are correct.
This is stylistic matter. Forms of two והיה in the same sentence occur is several other places in the Bible.


----------



## Idiomaphile

Thanks. Now, let's hope the next sentence is a bit easier.


----------

